# My babies



## michie (Feb 14, 2013)

Girls or boys?? Lol


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

The first I'd say is a girl second a boy and third a girl


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The brown one looks rooish the other two girls.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm gonna have to agree. Girl, boy, girl is what it looks like to me.  Although, ya never know, chickens are tricky!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Girl, girl boy that's my vote.


----------



## michie (Feb 14, 2013)

hybridheaven said:


> The first I'd say is a girl second a boy and third a girl


Yup I agree


----------



## michie (Feb 14, 2013)

MatthewBK said:


> I'm gonna have to agree. Girl, boy, girl is what it looks like to me.  Although, ya never know, chickens are tricky!


They sure are tricky


----------



## michie (Feb 14, 2013)

Girl boy girl is also my thoughts! But I've been fooled before


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

They are old enough to see spur buds. Let us know. I am also going with girl/boy/girl!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd say girl, boy, girl. That's my guess: )


----------



## kklove2018 (Jan 26, 2013)

I would say girl boy girl! Let us know!


----------

